# THE RUNWAY > Adventure Travel Forum >  I thought about adventure.

## Alien23

Journey vacation is usually a sort of travel and leisure, including pursuit or travel to remote, unique and maybe inhospitable locations. Journey travel and leisure is usually easily growing within popularity, because travelers search for different kinds of getaways. Journey vacation can be virtually any vacationer action, as well as a couple of of the subsequent about three parts: the exercising, the ethnic swap or relationship and proposal with nature.
Hotels Thailand

----------


## riverrider

There are lots of adventurous things to do to make your holidays more adventurous and exciting. From my personal experience, some of the best thing to do on your vacation are: Rappelling, White water rafting, Mountain Climbing, Para gliding, Trekking and more.

----------


## sophiewilson

Yes, indeed! The adventure trips are the most memorable trips. The exhilarating feel you get is incomparable. You must go for an adventure holiday once in a while.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Everyone should have adventure in their life for adding a totally new experience to life. People should go for an adventure trip for enjoying holidays to the fullest.

----------


## jake

What are the best places to experience the best of adventures ,Any experience account here.

----------


## HaroldKelly

How about a wild life trip to Congo, watching wild Gorillas. Few of my friends had a great tour recently and I badly want to go there too.

----------


## Ashely25

If you like adventure travel you can pay a visit to Masai mara in Kenya, Kruger national park in South Africa, If you like adventure sports like bungee jumping, hang gliding, kayaking or rock climbing take tour to Australia.

----------


## MickeyMine

White-water rafting is a fun and accessible adventure sport.  Its the kind of adventure that is great to share with friends and lends itself well to making a weekend excursion out of it.  Before 3 months I went with my friends it was really awesome and had a wonderful experience life.

----------


## darrenpete

Adventure holidays are our speciality. We create exciting worldwide adventure tours and itineraries for everyone, from big families to solo adults. Our small group trips let you explore unfamiliar places, trek through incredible mountain scenery, get active and enjoy the local culture

----------


## mousumi907

The biggest adventure you can ever take is to live the life of your dreams.

----------


## tranzysmitha

yes many people wants to do adventures trip in any where because it's good and adventures are creating fun and you can take enjoy of your life and if you want to take adventure please go in usa many places are adventures like florida , california many states.

----------


## mwanamwinyi

> There are lots of adventurous things to do to make your holidays more adventurous and exciting. From my personal experience, some of the best thing to do on your vacation are: Rappelling, White water rafting, Mountain Climbing, Para gliding, Trekking and more.


i agree with you

----------


## scoot

I tried Trekking, Surfing, Hiking, Paddling adventures in my Europe trip last year. Next year planning to visit Middle east for adventures. Give me any adventures suggestions in Middle east. I booked all my airlines tickets and hotels for March month.

----------


## brucekenway

Adventure will be the best experience in your life

----------


## davidsmith36

Adventure is a freedom, cheers to art.
Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out.

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

If anyone interested beach adventure activities, Visit Sayulita beach Mexico. Beat place to enjoy adventures activity here.

----------


## SimonaHalep

Keep thought Lol.

----------


## winzy512

Maldives, New Delhi are some best places to go

----------

